# Soil results amendment questions



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

Fairly happy overall, definitely need to ensure no more P in the fescue lawn for a while. @g-man if you have time I'd appreciate your input on how to get my Magnesium and Calcium up, and any other insight.

Also, with N requirements I understand splitting yearly total to mostly fall and part of it in Spring (most cases). But what about the K in both lawns, and the P in the blue grass? Do I need to split those up too or knock those out in 1 app?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

First soil only needs potassium.

The second one only needs potassium and some 37lb/ksqft of calcitic lime if you want to get to 6.5ph.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

For any nutrient, don't apply more than 1 lb per 1000 sq ft in an application in a month. So, yes, do several applications.


----------



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks folks , that makes sense.

I'll be applying .25 lb of N/1k with 46-0-0 for the first time today, and understand the mix rates for my sprayer. But I still worry about burning the lawn. Is it necessary to lightly irrigate after application? Also, what's a good amount of carrier per 1k, 1gal?


----------

